# Anti-Christ (according to the WCOF)



## Humbled_Calvinist (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi all,

Just wanted to ask if it was heresy to disagree with the WCOF concerning the ID of who the ant-Christ is. I ask this as I had seen a debate in another forum where the issue was brought up and I did not know where to ask for information.
One person seemed to be baised toward the idea that the anti-Christ maybe the Pope of Rome as stated in the confession, while the other was branded by some as being a heritic for not agreeing 100% with it's ideas. I am not sure who was right or wrong. If a person does not agree that the pope of Rome is "The" anti-Christ, dose that make him an enemy of the true faith and are only those who agree with the WCOF 100% true believers? If so what of the Baptist and others who don't subscribe with the confession we have?
Just wanted to kow what others thought and maybe get some more insight on this issue. 

Thanks.


----------



## Humbled_Calvinist (Jul 28, 2004)

*Not a Slam*

Just wanted it to be known that my question was not a slam toward those who hold to the teachings of the WCOF or to the other view. I am against the idea that one should be called a heretic simply because he may not agree whole heartedly with the confession. 

Just wanted to clarify.




Thanks.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 28, 2004)

In the American Revision of the WCF (1789), that line regarding antichrist was removed. This revised version is what the OPC and PCA hold to.


----------



## kceaster (Jul 28, 2004)

I really do see their point in the confession. Further, I think if we consider how truly apostate the RCC is, I think it is safe to say that much evil in this world was brought in by their influence. They really do crucify Christ in the mass every Sabbath, and bring Him to open shame again and again.

All other world religions, except for demon worship, do not pervert the gospel the way the RCC does. I think they are 10 times more evil than the Moslems or the Jews. And, at least they claim for the title of the Pope that he is the Vicar of Christ. Well, if he says things and does things that Christ would have nothing to do with - ON PURPOSE, then he is an AntiChrist. But the office, if held consistently by AntiChrists, should be the one true AntiChrist.

I don't think we realize the effect the Pope has on the world in this country. Sure, it may not be what it once was, but I still believe that he has hidden power over many. They have become the kinder and gentler RCC in the past few years. But I think that is only on the surface. In clandestine ways, the RCC still carries out much evil in this world. If they do not worship the true God, how can they help but be devils themselves.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Humbled_Calvinist (Jul 28, 2004)

[quote:d1c59488c7="puritansailor"]In the American Revision of the WCF (1789), that line regarding antichrist was removed. This revised version is what the OPC and PCA hold to.[/quote:d1c59488c7]

Hi, Can you tell me why the WCoF was revised? I don't know much about Church history and am trying to learn as much as I can.

Thanks.


----------



## Scott (Jul 28, 2004)

It is not heresy to disagree with parts of the WCF. The WCF does not define heresy. The WCF defines what it takes to be an officer in a church that subscribes to the Confession. The laity do not need to subscribe to the details of the confession.


----------



## cupotea (Jul 28, 2004)

I just finished a chapter titled "Identifying the Antichrist" from Gary DeMar's book, "Last Days Madness". 

A few clips from the chapter: 

"The word 'Antichrist' appears only in John's epistles (1John 2:18, 22; 4:3; 2 John 7). 'What is taught in these passages constitutes the whole New Testament doctrine of Antichrist.' [Benjamin Warfield] John's description of Antichrist is altogether different from the modern image. Joh's Antichrist is
*Anyone 'who denies that Jesus is the Christ' (1 John 2:22)
*Anyone who 'denies the Father and Son' (1 John 2:23)
*'Every spirit that does not confess Jesus' (1 John 4:3)
*'Those who do not acknowledge Jesus Christ as coming in the flesh. This is the deceiver and the antichrist' (2 John 7)" 

"Antichrist is simply any belief system that disputes the fundamental teachings of Christianity, beginning with the person of Christ. The antichrists are 'religious' figures. The Antichrist, contrary to much present-day speculation, is not a political figure, no matter how anti-(against) Christ he might be. The modern manufactured composite Antichrist is not the Antichrist of 1 and 2 John: 'Putting it all toghether, we can see that Antichrist is a description of both the system of apostacy and individual apostates. In other words, Antichrist was the fulfillment of Jesus' prophesy that a time of great apostacy would come when "many will fall away and will betray one another and hate one another. And many false prophets will arise, and will mislead many" (Matt. 24:20-11) [Chilton].'"


----------



## Scot (Jul 28, 2004)

[quote:0765d2d7e7]"Antichrist is simply any belief system that disputes the fundamental teachings of Christianity, beginning with the person of Christ. The antichrists are 'religious' figures. The Antichrist, contrary to much present-day speculation, is not a political figure, no matter how anti-(against) Christ he might be. The modern manufactured composite Antichrist is not the Antichrist of 1 and 2 John: 'Putting it all toghether, we can see that Antichrist is a description of both the system of apostacy and individual apostates. In other words, Antichrist was the fulfillment of Jesus' prophesy that a time of great apostacy would come when "many will fall away and will betray one another and hate one another. And many false prophets will arise, and will mislead many" (Matt. 24:20-11) [Chilton].'" 
[/quote:0765d2d7e7]

I pretty much agree with this. I do not believe The Antichrist is/will be a person. If we're speaking of THE Antichrist then that would be Satan. Of course, there are many "anitchrists" but Satan (THE antichrist) is behind them all.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 29, 2004)

Scott

Satan then is the "Man of Lawlessness" that Paul describes? You seem to confuse the anti-Christ spirit with The AntiChrist.


----------



## Scot (Jul 30, 2004)

[quote:f187ef5ca5]Scott 

Satan then is the "Man of Lawlessness" that Paul describes? You seem to confuse the anti-Christ spirit with The AntiChrist.
[/quote:f187ef5ca5]

Ian,

Is this directed to me or Scott? Mine has one "t" his has two. :bs2: 

I believe you're probably speaking to me. 

I do believe that Satan is the "man of sin" talked about in 2 Thes. That doesn't mean that Satan is a man. God uses numerous descriptions of him. I think (notice "I think", I'm not positive) that I'm on safe ground assuming this because God also uses similiar language when speaking of Satan in Isaiah 14:12-20. Notice verse 14: "is this the man"

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 30, 2004)

Interesting.


----------

